# DIY Chaeto Reactor



## ReefDudes (Apr 7, 2017)

This was actually an extremely simple build! I wanted to free up a chamber of my sump for a frag section... so I decided to migrate from a standard Refugium to a chaeto reactor! Using an old vertex reactor and some cheap led strip lights I was able to quickly build this awesome chaetomorpha reactor.

I'm actually kind of excited to clean it and see that log go chaeto this weekend!


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

I have been debating making one of these for a while. Keep us posted on how productive it is.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hmm,
I'm wondering as well about building one. Update your progress. It seems that most people who use these like the light spectrum skewed towards red.


----------



## ReefDudes (Apr 7, 2017)

Warm white had a lot of reds in it. I was debating swapping lights after a month or so to compare the difference but it had great growth with the warm white already so we shall see! I'll clean it out in the next few days and so an update video on the grown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice, what kind of flow do you have going through the reactor? glad to hear it doesn't generate much heat, that was my main concern with the setup.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Very nice design. I created one recently as well that is working very effectively. Chaeto has exploded in only a week's time.

My design is very different though. I wanted to do little to no modifications to the reactor and want something that can be cleaned easily. I use a phosban 550 with a maxijet 1200. Red and blue led at a 5:1 ratio. Waterproof leds. Added some old pc fans in case it ever got any heat but runs quite cool.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReefDudes (Apr 7, 2017)

someguy said:


> Very nice, what kind of flow do you have going through the reactor? glad to hear it doesn't generate much heat, that was my main concern with the setup.


Thanks. I would say the leds are warm but not hot. Not sure on the flow as it's divided up along the manifold A decent steam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReefDudes (Apr 7, 2017)

nc208082 said:


> Very nice design. I created one recently as well that is working very effectively. Chaeto has exploded in only a week's time.
> 
> My design is very different though. I wanted to do little to no modifications to the reactor and want something that can be cleaned easily. I use a phosban 550 with a maxijet 1200. Red and blue led at a 5:1 ratio. Waterproof leds. Added some old pc fans in case it ever got any heat but runs quite cool.
> 
> ...


Looks great! I'm still curious if there is a big difference in the red/blue vs the warm white. You may have inspired me to order some and test it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

ReefDudes said:


> Looks great! I'm still curious if there is a big difference in the red/blue vs the warm white. You may have inspired me to order some and test it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.nano-reef.com/forums/topic/361054-chaeto-led-6500k-vs-red-blue/

I chose based on research I did. Jedimasterben knows his stuff on lighting and especially on LED so I trust with his recomendations.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## samiam (Jan 27, 2009)

looks good nc208082, where did you order the led strip with the custom 5:1 ratio? 

Reefdudes, curious to know if you were able to get your phosphates down to the same level as to what you were getting with the refugium?


----------



## ReefDudes (Apr 7, 2017)

You can get the leds off Amazon 

I'm
Curious too on the phosphate. I'll test it later today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samiam (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks dude, couple other q's.

are you guys running the lights 24/7? or opposite your display light schedule?

is 1M (3ft) in length enough to wrap around the vertex reactor?

thanks


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

samiam said:


> looks good nc208082, where did you order the led strip with the custom 5:1 ratio?


I ordered it off amazon.ca but the store no longer carries this exact one, I found an identical one at another seller. Ask the store about a power supply though because judging from pic not sure if it is included or not. I also purchased a dimmer with mine which is useless IMO, at full power these LED's are just fine with barely any heat.

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B06ZY2K38M?m=A27PXXD6SK251B&ref_=v_sp_widget_detail_page&th=1



samiam said:


> thanks dude, couple other q's.
> 
> are you guys running the lights 24/7? or opposite your display light schedule?
> 
> ...


I now run it opposite my display lights, so on for 12 hours at night, I think the chaeto benefits from some dark periods.

I have noticed a reduction in the algae building up since installing the reactor.

For the IO bucket I used, that is 5 meters of LEDs wrapped around. I would order extra and you can always trim these LEDs if they are too many.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Here's My creation... out of a old dual reactor, $4 container from Dollarama and some LED's I had taken down from the previous owners who used it as accent lighting behind curtains. I'll try to find RED led's off amazon. I'll probably use an MJ400 with this.


----------

